# anybody ever try a taco fattie?



## jsanders (Dec 1, 2009)

This is what I'm thinking. 1 lb ground meat, taco mix, onions, chorizo, jalapenos, taco cheese, bacon wrap...make fattie and smoke, then top with lettuce, more cheese, tomato, sour cream...whatever you put on your tacos.

dang that makes me hungry.


----------



## pepeskitty (Dec 1, 2009)

I have seen someone on here do taco styly fatties before. If you do a search in the fatties section, I am sure you could find 'em. I was thinking the had refried beans in theirs also....hmm.

But if you make them...we want pics.


----------



## pepeskitty (Dec 1, 2009)

Well I did find this one.


http://smokingmeatforums.com/forums/...ght=taco+fatty


----------



## glgoodwin (Dec 2, 2009)

I did a taco fattie sometime back. It was great. Sounds similar to your idea, but yours may make it even better. Let me know if you make one!

http://smokingmeatforums.com/forums/...ad.php?t=80878


----------



## got14u (Dec 2, 2009)

I haven't done a taco one before. I have done many with chorizo and some with a actual chorizo burrito in it as well. Also some cactus fatties. Everything has a mexican theme in our house.
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=75607


----------



## the dude abides (Dec 2, 2009)

Fire It Up did some crazy fatty a while back where he stuffed it with something from Taco Bell.

I did one with eggs and chorizo


----------



## chefrob (Dec 2, 2009)

even the mice??


----------



## chefrob (Dec 2, 2009)

btw.........sounds like a good idea for a fattie!


----------



## erain (Dec 2, 2009)

long time ago in the original fatty throwdown which used to be a sticky and still should be.... mods...

if i remember i used pieces of softshell to line the fatty meat, tomatoes, cheese, green and black olives, some fine dice onion, and taco sauce.


----------

